# Du lịch ngoài nước > Khách sạn >  State Tower - Địa điểm tuyệt vời dành cho những người thành đạt - Du lịch Hàn Quốc

## hangnt

Điều gây ấn tượng mạnh mẽ nhất cho mọi người khi bước vào đại sảnh của toà tháp State Tower, Seoul là đây không phải một cao ốc văn phòng bình thường như những nơi khác. Bên trong đại sảnh lát đá cẩm thạch đen được đặt đồ nội thất cho khách thư giãn, nhiều đến mức giống như đây là một showroom thu nhỏ. Chiếm một phần ba của tầng 1 của the Grove, nhà hàng và quán bar cao cấp, thuộc quản lí của khách sạn Westin Chosun, giống như các dịch vụ khác trong toà tháp này.

*Tiện nghi và thoải mái*



Nội thất sang trọng bên trong một căn phòng ở State Tower
State Tower có thể coi là một địa điểm liên hợp, kết hợp cả chức năng cao ốc văn phòng và sự tiện nghi, dịch vụ thoải mái của khách sạn lại làm một nhằm mục đích cung cấp một môi trường làm việc hiệu quả nhất cho người làm việc trong toà nhà. Toà tháp sử dụng tất cả những công nghệ tiết kiệm năng lượng có thể sử dụng và thậm chí còn trưng bày những sản phẩm nghệ thuật sử dụng vật liệu từ thiên nhiên của nghệ nhân Hong Dong-hee. Phòng họp, phòng hội thảo, phòng tập đa năng, spa cho chân, quán ăn, phòng nghe nhìn, khu vui chơi và chăm sóc dành cho trẻ em, bãi đỗ xe ngầm, cửa hàng thực phẩm và khu mua sắm đều được kết hợp trong các chức năng của toà nhà.

*Một địa điểm cho người thành đạt*

Điểm nhấn đặc sắc của State Tower là câu lạc bộ của những quí ông State Room. Đừng để cái tên đánh lừa bạn – đây hoàn toàn không phải câu lạc bộ thoát y hay một phòng khách kiểu cổ ngột ngạt mà phụ nữ không thể đặt chân vào – các quí bà cũng được nồng nhiệt chào đón. Lên tầng 26 của toà nhà, bạn sẽ được chào đón bởi một nhân viên chuyên giúp bạn cởi mũ và áo. Tiếp đó, bạn sẽ bước vào phòng khách được thiết kế theo phong cách cổ điển với những chiếc sofa bằng da thẫm màu và chiếc máy hát Edison kiểu cổ. Bên cạnh đó là phòng chiếu dành cho các buổi chiếu phim hoặc thể thao. 4 phòng cá nhân được thiết kế 4 theo phong cách khác nhau nhưng đều hướng ra trung tâm thành phố. Ngoài ra, còn có một phòng ăn và một phòng chơi dành cho các tay bài uýt sau khi ăn no nê hoặc bia với một món ăn vặt.



Phòng VIP trong câu lạc bộ State Room
*Thưởng thức đồ uống thoải mái*

Đồ uống nặng hay nhẹ đều sẵn sàng trong câu lạc bộ cho đến tận giờ đóng cửa, hay những người hút thuốc lá có thể sang bên phòng Corona hoặc ban công của câu lạc bộ nhâm nhi điếu thuốc lúc thèm. Một điểm nhấn đầy hoài cổ khác là tiệm cắt tóc, với sàn chỉ bằng 2 màu trắng – đen. Nhà may cung cấp những bộ vét và giày vừa khít và trung tâm thương mại sẽ đáp ứng đầy đủ nhu cầu mua sắm của khách hàng.

Sự xa hoa đúng nghĩa nằm ở những phòng suite. Với suối nước nóng và phòng họp, không gian ăn uống và một quán bar, nơi đây hoàn toàn thích hợp cho những thương nhân bận rộn bay tới Seoul công tác chỉ trong vòng 1 ngày. Ngoài ra còn có một số cơ sở vật chất khác như: phòng họp, một số có thể được trang bị thiết bị hội thảo qua video và thư viện chắc chắn sẽ thu hút những người ham đọc sách.

*Thú vị và hợp túi tiền*

Đây là một câu lạc bộ chủ yếu dành cho thương nhân, hoàn toàn trái ngược với Seoul Club – nơi dành cho gia đình là chính. 25% số thành viên ở đây đã được đặt sẵn cho những người làm việc tại State Tower và phần còn lại dành cho các đối tượng khác.

Tiền, may mắn thay, hoàn toàn không phải là một nhân tố chủ đạo để được làm thẻ thành viên. Ban điều hành câu lạc bộ vô cùng hoan nghênh những người nổi tiếng khác không làm trong lĩnh vực kinh doanh: mục đích là cung cấp không gian giải trí cho những người thành đạt ở mọi lĩnh vực.

*THÔNG TIN CẦN BIẾT*

State Room chính thức mở cửa từ tháng 10
- ĐT: (02) 6020-5555
- Hướng dẫn đi lại: Lái xe qua cửa ra 4 của ga Myeong-dong, Tuyến 4 và đi thẳng tầm khoảng 100m nữa.

Theo: thongtinhanquoc

Để đi đến điểm này bạn có thể tham khảo  *tour HÀ NỘI – SEOUL - ĐẢO CHEJU (6 ngày 5 đêm)* - *tour HA NOI - SEOUL - DAO CHEJU (6 ngay 5 dem)*

Tham khảo toàn bộ các tour liên quan tại *tour du lịch Hàn Quốc* - *tour du lich Han Quoc*

Cùng khám phá *du lịch Hàn Quốc* - *du lich Han Quoc*

----------

